
Google Search Bug! - yekanchi
i just came to a telegram message from one of my friend about a weird thing on google search. Just type &quot;2 * 2&quot; (without spaces) and it shows up a calculator and the search results then just search for &quot;-2 * 2&quot;(without spaces) and it lasts for 5 seconds to just show the calculator and there is no search result there. it&#x27;s the same weird result for &quot;-3 * 3&quot;(without spaces) but for example for &quot;-6 * 3&quot;(without spaces) i get search results on time.<p>Update: after a while the problem with time lag is gone, but i stiil don&#x27;t see the search results for &quot;-2 * 2 &quot; (without spaces) and it only shows up caclulator
======
yekanchi
Compare these search results results:

[https://www.google.com/search?q=2*2](https://www.google.com/search?q=2*2)

[https://www.google.com/search?q=-2*2](https://www.google.com/search?q=-2*2)

[https://www.google.com/search?q=-3*3](https://www.google.com/search?q=-3*3)

[https://www.google.com/search?q=6*3](https://www.google.com/search?q=6*3)

~~~
yekanchi
with the above links there is no time lag, but if you try to test those search
terms directly from you google page it will show the lag,

but even with the above links you can see that there is no search result for
"-2 * 2" (without spaces)

------
sagarmodi
Sorry but I am facing no such issue. Search results and calculator results are
both appearing just fine, for any "x*x"

~~~
yekanchi
for example when i try this
[https://www.google.com/search?q=-2*2](https://www.google.com/search?q=-2*2) i
do't see the results, it's only the calculator

------
ssijak
Same for me.

